# Solved: Active Directory PC Report Across Multiple OU



## AKNNJA (Jun 3, 2011)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional , Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 520 @ 2.40GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 2993 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1272 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 234274 MB, Free - 191168 MB; E: Total - 2048 MB, Free - 2010 MB; F: Total - 2040 MB, Free - 2001 MB; J: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 371351 MB; 
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1722, KBC Version 29.36, CND037022T
Antivirus: McAfee VirusScan Enterprise, Updated and Enabled

Would someone be able to explain how I can pull a report of all PC's across a network from multiple OU's? Currently I go in and export lists from each OU and compile that data into one spreadsheet before I can use the data. I use Active Directory's Remote Server Administration Tools to manage some of the components of AD but do not have access to everything.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What sort of information? You should be able to query any computer object regardless of the OU it is in.


----------



## AKNNJA (Jun 3, 2011)

I just want to be able to pull a list of all computers across our network without having to drill into each OU and export a list of objects in that container.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Yea, that is what the saved queries app in AD does. It will allow you to query any object in AD.


----------



## AKNNJA (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't do a whole lot of work in AD but I'll look it up and let you know how it goes.

Thx


----------



## AKNNJA (Jun 3, 2011)

I took a look at the saved queries snap-in and actually remember some of the usage of it that takes me back to LDAP syntax which I have some experience but not a lot. This is what im looking for thanks for your help


----------



## AKNNJA (Jun 3, 2011)

I have it figured out now thanks


----------

